# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  Panic attacks?

## FreshDaily

I suffer from panic attacks, and have done since I was a toddler. It flares up once in a while and at the moment I am in a bad period which has lasted several years. The worst symptoms for me are breathlessness, dizziness and upset tummys... really severe!

I use to suffer more with a pounding heart etc which i took propranolol for but I dont find it helpful anymore- I have lowish blood pressure (99/56-103/66) so that may be why.

Does anyone know of anything they have tried and have found helpful?

----------


## Chloe

i think that may be what the GP threw at me in order to get me out the door. i had really mixed results from this possibly because i thought it made me sluggish which can make you panic more. first thing ive used with great success is "bach rescue remedy spray" its a herbal medication which i got on a whim because of other peoples friends experiences with it and it does help alot. its got about 5 different flowers in it and can be bought in holland and barrot (if your UK) if you dont have one you can order it over the internet and other places in the US as well. you could give that a go coupled with breathing techniques like i did as well as alot of self analysis about what your triggers are and why you react the way you do. if you want to try the medical route though another trip to the doctors may be required

----------


## L

Have you been checked for physical reasons for panic attacks - sound like they started really young!

----------


## luvcuddling2

What I want to try which I think will help out tremendously I have neither found nor experienced. In the meantime, I just deal with the symptoms as best I can, which most of the time isn't good enough.

----------


## May

> Have you been checked for physical reasons for panic attacks - sound like they started really young!



What could physical reasons for a panic attack be?

----------


## Otherside

> What could physical reasons for a panic attack be?



I think she means something that could be physical that could appear to be a panic attack, but isn't, and is in fact, something else.

----------


## May

> I think she means something that could be physical that could appear to be a panic attack, but isn't, and is in fact, something else.



But what appears like a panic attack but is something else?

----------


## Chloe

People with PTSD get panic attacks but that's a symptom of the pstd

----------


## Otherside

> But what appears like a panic attack but is something else?



Hypertension, Asthma, Anemia, withdrawl effects from drugs/medication/alchohol, or just the after effects of head injury. There#s a lot of things. 

If you go to a GP with the symptoms of a panic attack, a lot of the time, they don't bother to check for physical symptoms. They just write it off as panic attacks.

----------


## AndrewsSmith

Your doctor or therapist will be able to answer your questions and may also provide you with pamphlets and brochures that explain more about your condition.

----------


## whatsername13

According to my therapist, there are also a lot of people that can't partake in physical activity without having panic attacks. The elevated heart rate triggers the fight or flight response in their brain. It could be possible that a person should look at panic attacks from a more hormonal aspect (have their adrenal functions checked) rather than a mental health aspect.

----------


## cathering

I was suffering from these things I used to just say "oh that is when i have butterflies and shake like jello etc" or I have these funny spells... like my dyslexic moments etc... and have a giggle... i didn't know they were panic attacks til I did a documentary with a radio announcer about PANIC ATTACKS and it is incredible how many people out there have them and the types of people do get them how they cope and some people even use them as a natural high like a druggie would use drugs or an alcoholic would use drink... I did when i did drama class and did public speaking which caused me frequent panic .... and it became a kick...

i also then would get set backs and get panic attacks while eating  at the table and have trouble eating infront of people or swallowing and other things all due to being attacked  as a child...

----------

